
New air-gap jumper covertly transmits data in hard-drive sounds - sengork
http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/08/new-air-gap-jumper-covertly-transmits-data-in-hard-drive-sounds/
======
niftich
These clever data exfiltration techniques are interesting. Not to discount
these latest researchers' efforts, but the lesson is that if you're within
sensory physical proximity of the hardware, data exfiltration is possible.
This is an extension of the the axiom that once an attacker has physical
access to a computer, it's no longer secure -- it's clear that physical access
need not always be access to the computer's internals.

